# Did I get a good deal? Vidanta.



## Ksmash (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello,

new here and first post after reading many threads for the last couple days. I’ll get straight into it. Me and my fiancé came down on a free week offered to her parents who have a time share and couldn’t go. They added us to their timeshare and upon check we were told to meet with the timeshare sales people some time while we’re down here, so we did. Her parents are founders and purchased this time share in the 90’s I believe and only used it once. The last offer or comment on the account was *“upon next stay member may add an additional week, or upgrade to a 2 bedroom at the 2005 price” *now this caused some problems. They said this is a liability and they didn’t know how to interpret this? Or how they can offer us anything at a price from 15 years ago. We had to meet with multiple people and someone from legal. A day later they had a couple offers. One was just flat out too expensive, the other was a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom at two of their new resorts that aren’t built yet (one is a theme park and the other is an adult only resort). And also the Mayan palace at 7 weeks a year for $24,400.

I’m sure their are many details I am missing. A couple of my concerns, this is a separate time share and not an upgrade at this point so me and my fiancé would have our own time share and her parents would keep theirs. Also the Mayan palace is old. The rooms at the new resorts look amazing but aren’t going to be available for another year or two?


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 20, 2020)

Bad Deal.  IMO $24,400 for anything they are selling is way too much.  Hopefully others who know more about Mexican Resorts will chime in...

George


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 21, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> Hello,
> 
> new here and first post after reading many threads for the last couple days. I’ll get straight into it. Me and my fiancé came down on a free week offered to her parents who have a time share and couldn’t go. They added us to their timeshare and upon check we were told to meet with the timeshare sales people some time while we’re down here, so we did. Her parents are founders and purchased this time share in the 90’s I believe and only used it once. The last offer or comment on the account was *“upon next stay member may add an additional week, or upgrade to a 2 bedroom at the 2005 price” *now this caused some problems. They said this is a liability and they didn’t know how to interpret this? Or how they can offer us anything at a price from 15 years ago. We had to meet with multiple people and someone from legal. A day later they had a couple offers. One was just flat out too expensive, the other was a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom at two of their new resorts that aren’t built yet (one is a theme park and the other is an adult only resort). And also the Mayan palace at 7 weeks a year for $24,400.
> 
> I’m sure their are many details I am missing. A couple of my concerns, this is a separate time share and not an upgrade at this point so me and my fiancé would have our own time share and her parents would keep theirs. Also the Mayan palace is old. The rooms at the new resorts look amazing but aren’t going to be available for another year or two?



RESCIND 
- at Member Services ( not sales) 
- you only have 5 days from signing 

Regardless of price - you don’t know enough about what you bought 
This deal or similar will be there next time.

Great resorts 

<Vida Sales is good at what they do as well - which is sell >


----------



## musictom (Nov 21, 2020)

If you're still within your right of recission period, you need to rescind IMMEDIATELY. 
Follow the instructions in your contract TO THE LETTER. 

You can do much, much better than what you've currently paid.


----------



## shorep (Nov 21, 2020)

The only good deal at Vidanta is the taxi to the airport, no such thing as a free week or free breakfast!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 21, 2020)

congrats on finding TUG in time to rescind and save 24k!


----------



## pittle (Nov 21, 2020)

I have been an owner at Vidanta since 1999 and owned at several levels - this is NOT a good deal.  As others have said - go to Member Services and rescind immediately.  Do not go to Sales. 

Follow the instructions - they have been pretty much the same since 1999.  These should be in the GENERAL PROVISIONS section of the paperwork.  The information is in the middle of that paragraph.  It is in the Middle packet (and middle page) of the 3 packets that we have. and is called Agreement for Lodging Rights and Services at the top of those pages.





Good Luck!


----------



## Ksmash (Nov 21, 2020)

I appreciate the quick feedback by everyone. The general consensus is to rescind. I am just trying to get an idea of what other people have paid and if the $24k I was quoted is less than what you would normally pay for this package. Looking for some more facts I guess?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 21, 2020)

Buying from the developer is NEVER a good buy. In fact NEVER buy a TS in Mexico. They are too easy to rent at a low price- usually less than the annual maintenance fee. Oh, and I should add, if you buy in Mexico- you don't actually 'own' anything. There's no deed. It's simply a right to use the developer's property- and THEY control the annual cost. 

It's your $24,000 to spend as you wish, but it's NOT a 'good deal'- except to the developer.

Jim


----------



## travel maniac (Nov 21, 2020)

Ksmash - Not sure what you mean by "looking for some more facts"?!! You've got good advice from other Tuggers and I'll second their suggestion - RESCIND! We're not owners at Vidanta but have owned different timeshares for the past 20 years.

You only have a limited time to rescind. However you have lots of time to research (and "find facts") and buy something later either from the developer or in the secondary market(generally for pennies on the $$). From reading the Vidanta boards here on TUG, happy owners at Vidanta generally know the pros and cons of the system/properties, visit the locations for their own use (and not exchange), and are savvy enough to negotiate their terms BEFORE buying.

Good luck!


----------



## Ksmash (Nov 21, 2020)

Again, thanks all for the feedback.

@travel maniac - thank your for responding, what I am trying to say is how do I know this is a bad deal? Looking for more facts or input on why this would not be worth it? 

As someone has stated, yes it is my $24k to spend I get that. I am being told by the sales team that what I am purchasing normally sells for $300k +. The only reason I am getting this deal at this price is because of an offer made in 2005 that says upon the next visit we are eligible to upgrade at current prices(2005). Being that it is 15 years later, I feel that paying $24k for rooms at the new properties is a good deal if they normally sell for over $300k.

my biggest concern is I have no way to verify what prices the new properties actually sell for? Or what those timeshares sale for? Or that I am in fact getting the “good Deal” that is essentially being advertised.

thanks again.


----------



## Eric B (Nov 21, 2020)

Vida Vacations, the selling arm for Vidanta has a very hard sell reputation and is quite good at what they do, persuading people to buy.  Vidanta builds out their resorts for high season demand and has quite a lot of excess inventory in the shoulder and low seasons.  Only consider buying there if you want to go their in January through March; the rest of the year it is much less expensive to exchange in using an ownership elsewhere and there are many ways you can do that because that is how they get new customers.  I am a Vidanta owner and am happy with my ownership, but recognize that I paid much more than would be prudent financially as compared to other potential investments - I own there in order to use it in the high season.

The view that you'd be getting something for $24K that someone else has paid over $300K is a sales tactic they are using to try to persuade you to buy.  It's clearly having some effect as intended.  Whether or not someone else paid that much shouldn't matter to you - you need to figure out if the $24K they want from you is worth it for what they are offering and whether you can really afford it.


----------



## fleecer (Nov 21, 2020)

A Welk rep pulled a similar routine on us once way back when we were still sitting down w them for "ownership updates". The person signing us out told us that because of a paperwork screw-up, we were actually entitled to buy our next points a below-market price, but we'd have to press it with the first salesperson. It was pretty obvious.


----------



## pittle (Nov 21, 2020)

Eric is correct - thinking you are getting something worth $300,000 for $24,00 is a sales tactic. 

My guess is that you are basically paying for 1 week at the new place that is not built.  Read that contract - some only allow you to stay there once or twice in the time frame of ownership.  The 7 weeks MP are basically bonus weeks that can only be used at some times.  If you are willing to pay that - it is your money.  I think you could have bought it for that without your parents contract.  I am pretty sure that theres is no longer valid not that you have upgraded.  Another thing to check in your documents - I have pages for the units that we used for our upgrades with those contract numbers.  They are then available for resale to others.

Just read that contract more than once and underline things you are not sure about.  What they tell you in the sales presentation is not always in the contract and they only honor what is in the contract.  Check to find what they told you.  It could be totally different.  I tend to keep a highlighter in my travel bag and highlight questions and then make notes on things they told me would be there but are not there!  We have gone back to the Customer Service more than once in our 5 days.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 21, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> Again, thanks all for the feedback.
> 
> @travel maniac - thank your for responding, what I am trying to say is how do I know this is a bad deal? Looking for more facts or input on why this would not be worth it?
> 
> ...





I hope you don't truly believe that what you spent $24K for is worth over $300K...,,,



.


----------



## klpca (Nov 21, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> Again, thanks all for the feedback.
> 
> @travel maniac - thank your for responding, what I am trying to say is how do I know this is a bad deal? Looking for more facts or input on why this would not be worth it?
> 
> ...


You can use a free trader to trade into Vidanta any time. You will have to pay your maintenance fees on what you own plus resort fees (varies) but it will still be a better deal. I'm not selling you anything so I have no skin in this game. My info is 100% true, I promise. If you want to get this deal I'm sure that you could call them back at some point in the future and they would gladly sell it to you. But this is your one opportunity to walk away with your 24k. Give yourself some breathing room.


----------



## musictom (Nov 21, 2020)

When we bought in 2002, the "original" price quoted was $125K. But, because of this circumstance, the fact that they are "renting back" our first and last five years, blah, blah, blah, we got an *INCREDIBLE deal, *and _only_ had to pay $17K. 

Several weeks later, I find TUG (too late to rescind). Guess what I found out: *EVERYBODY *got the same deal as I did. The price is ALWAYS $17K. To think you took advantage of some amazing 2005 loophole is exactly what they want you to believe. 

I'll give you one example of the tactics used to sell: on our initial arrival at the sales office, we were given a form to fill out, asking about income, types of vacations, whether or not we own a timeshare, etc. 5 minutes later, our salesperson came back apologizing, saying that the program they were selling was *only *for people who own timeshares, and understand the value of timeshares. They don't want to waste time educating non-owners on the benefits of timeshare ownership. 

However ... 

Since we were here, and were promised a tour, they would make a *one time exception *in our case, as long as we promised to look at things with an open eye. Of course, we took the bait hook, line and sinker. 

Two days later, I'm chatting with somebody who also purchased. There story was the complete opposite: "I'm sorry, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, we shouldn't have brought you here. This program is *only *for first time timeshare purchasers, per Mexican law. We normally are not allowed to sell to current timeshare owners. However, since you're here, we'll bend the rule for you *this one time only. *PLEASE don't tell your timeshare owning friends that we did this for you, or I'll get fired!"  

Long story short: sales people will tell you *ANYTHING *and *EVERYTHING, *including having you think you just purchased $300K worth of timeshare for $24K. Hate to break it to you, but EVERYBODY is paying the $24K price.


----------



## jssquared (Nov 21, 2020)

Good plan


----------



## pittle (Nov 21, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> Or how they can offer us anything at a price from 15 years ago.



They can offer whatever they want for a Mayan Palace - it is the entry level now (used to ge Sea Garden was the "starter" units).  Most of the 2 bedrooms were bought years ago from $15,000- $19,000 and then Vidanta got that money plus the annual Maintenance fees AND the 5 year renovation fees of another MF. Then, folks gave them back when they upgraded to a Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, then to Grand Luxxe.

So, how many times do you think a MP unit has changed hands with the same or little higher price with now beginning higher MF fees?  I can't imagine, but do know that not too many of us who bought before 2002 still have their MP unit, and many have upgraded to more than one higher level.  So that "Starter" timeshare has been sold many times over the years.  Once they get you and you see the newer snazzier units, you are willing to give them more money.  Kind of like your first car was most likely used and it took a while to get that brand new SUV with all the bells and whistles.  There is always a need for those older units at a lower price.

Now that they have gone to the No Pay unless you Go plan, they can sell even more!  Lots of folks do not go or pay MF and make an exchange.  All that up-front money is theirs!


----------



## Ksmash (Nov 22, 2020)

Update- siting in member services and they basically told me this is a shit deal. Not an upgrade, but a new contract. We already have $21k in equity and the 2005 price was never offered to us. He said with this type of money and equity I can offer you any room. The gentleman I’m sure is going to offer more but I am standing firm on my decision to rescind. Unless I can some how squeeze some free upgrades. I am not giving them any money at this point.

I want to thank you all! Especially @pittle thank you for all your help sir!

I will update you all shortly on the final outcome.


----------



## pittle (Nov 22, 2020)

Way to go!  I am proud of you!  Loved our private conversations!  Keep hanging around TUG - you will learn a lot about more than timeshares!

PS - I'm a mam.


----------



## jules54 (Nov 22, 2020)

If you bought, which really isn’t clear to me. You need to cancel,rescin immediately. You are getting solid advice from experienced long term timeshare owners. Please please don’t ignore the knowledge by thinking you know better or this is a special deal just for you. If others have not made it clear enough no amount of upgrades worth this price none,no,nada. Maybe a few thousands to be able to use Grand Luxe or Grand Bliss resorts. Even then. Vidante is such a huge organization there are so many ways to get into their resorts without buying a contract. Cheap cheap cheap. Why put the money out to an organization that wouldn’t even honor the contract your future in laws purchased from them. Why can’t they sell at 2005 prices or even prices from the 90’s when people are literally giving away most resort contracts and even paying you to take them. Also don’t forget about the yearly maintenance fees in addition to contract purchase. You can easily rent from owners for less money. Or get the resort through an exchange company.
Why not just use your future In laws contract until it expires to see if you really want to take the leap. If they have been paying maintenance fees each year since the 90’s you might even be able to get some back years reinstated. I know it’s possible as I did this for a friend once you just have to be persistent. You have all the time to do research and keep asking questions and then decide if you want to buy something. Unless your ready to pay cash no financing involved your not ready to buy.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 22, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> Update- siting in member services and they basically told me this is a shit deal. Not an upgrade, but a new contract. We already have $21k in equity and the 2005 price was never offered to us. He said with this type of money and equity I can offer you any room. The gentleman I’m sure is going to offer more but I am standing firm on my decision to rescind. Unless I can some how squeeze some free upgrades. I am not giving them any money at this point.
> 
> I want to thank you all! Especially @pittle thank you for all your help sir!
> 
> I will update you all shortly on the final outcome.




Remember;  You only have FIVE days to rescind.  Be sure to use REGISTERED MAIL when you do rescind.

If you don't do it right, or do it timely, then you own it!



.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 22, 2020)

@Ksmash, it looks like you are doing the right thing, but I think this will be a  LOOOng and unpleasant day. Sorry you are going through it, but persevere. It will work out for the best. Sign NOTHING!

All the BEST!

Jim


----------



## Ksmash (Nov 22, 2020)

pittle said:


> Way to go!  I am proud of you!  Loved our private conversations!  Keep hanging around TUG - you will learn a lot about more than timeshares!
> 
> PS - I'm a mam.



I am so sorry! Yeah feel so sexist now assuming you were a man! My sincerest apology.


----------



## Ksmash (Nov 22, 2020)

Just another update- 

you all are awesome and I appreciate everything. It was maybe an hour visit for me at member services to identify this was a bad deal and for them to counter offer. We have not paid anything so far. They are drafting up contracts currently for a new deal which I will try to post below.

5 weeks at grand luxxe villa and below. 
we can also use 5 weeks at the new resort, or theme park being built when it opens.

2 weeks are free to use whenever, even holidays and we can book 18 months out.

3 weeks are red weeks, book 12 months out.

then 3 weeks for sea-pack/sun-pack red weeks.

then 2 international weeks to use wherever their travel site allows around the world. Whatever, is what it is...

 So total 10 weeks.

buy one get one free golf.

vip park and fast pass when the theme park opens included. A week long pass. Or 7 days pass. I could see this being a great value in the future. If it is anything like an American theme park I could imagine $100-$200 a day for passes.

this is all being offered at about half of what we were initially quoted.

21 days to rescind, in writing.

so far so good. A lot happier with this offer. Obviously have plenty of time to decide. Just wanted to say this is something we want and something we can afford. I appreciate all of your feedback.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 22, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> I am so sorry! Yeah feel so sexist now assuming you were a man! My sincerest apology.


Perhaps Pittle / Phyllis’s KU avatar threw you a curve ?

Glad you are rescinding - 
Vidanta has great resorts & owners  (who paid retail)  & still love going - BUT 24 K can be better used 
after you learn more.


----------



## Ksmash (Nov 22, 2020)

Just to clarify for confusion.

I signed for the first deal. That has now been rescinded.

they are working on a new deal. I told them have it all in writing and I’ll review it later this evening. The details of the offer stated in person face to face are above.

by they I mean member services. Work with them over sales any day! Not sleazy. Or not as sleazy as the salesman...

We want something like this and can afford it. I just wanted advice from you all on the offer. Which you have provided.

have 21 days to rescind this new offer. But so far I like it.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 22, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> Just another update-
> 5 weeks at grand luxxe villa and below.
> we can also use 5 weeks at the new resort, or theme park being built when it opens.
> 
> ...



I would focus on the details of the 3 red weeks.

1 )  likely 1 is a registered week that expires after 10 years and 2 are residence weeks that can be renewed 10 times for the cost of an extra MF or similar.
2) as Eric B said - peak season use ( Dec - April) is a reason to own. Make sure all 3 weeks can get you peak season for the 10 years / and afterwards.
3) If you can use enough weeks At Vidanta Resorts in 10 years or so - you can consider that the resort fee for a exchanger into Vidanta NV -2 bedroom is currently $ 900.
4) You mention you afford it etc . / just make sure your spouse feels the same.
5) SeaPack / SunPack / Holiday Weeks / 2 for 1 golf - are all extras that can be useful ; but should not be  core to
how you evaluate the offer.
6)TUG - Vidanta owner wisdom is - Member Services is the place to rescind a sales deal or better negotiate .
7) READ AND REREAD the contract and ask questions of those who you are conversing with.
8) The deal may have more extras - due to Covid impacting sales & Member Services wanting to keep
you as a buyer.

******
We are Mayan Palace owners (we have turned down 4 upgrade offers)
I  am happy we bought in 2006-
In 2010 I decided we should start using what we bought & not waste it & also found TUG .
The process forced me to plan ahead , and go on vacation & that has pleased my wife as well.
Our now adult sons have also joined us occasionally & we have had wonderful family time in the Mexican sunshine.

We also  paid what Musictom paid - or $ 5 less / developer retail.


----------



## Ksmash (Nov 24, 2020)

So i am home now! Left with a much better upgrade that I am happy with. I wanted to note a few things I learned below that might hopefully help other or inform everyone.

first of all, almost everything sales told me was a flat out lie. 

The “clause” in my contract that they stated was a liability, they actually edited in a way that favored me and screwed them. The wording originally was 

“owner can upgrade to a 2 bedroom or add an additional week this year 2005 promo”

they made it say

“Upon next visit owner can upgrade to a 2 bedroom or add an additional week at the 2005 price”

this was the only reason we considered upgrading based on the fact that we were about to pay a 15 year old price for something new.

the reason why they had to do a new contract and could not upgrade us is because they cannot finalize the deal without the owner’s signature (my fiancé’s father) as we were just added to the time share. Meaning they make no money until he signs. We learned this from member services and not sales of course.

the package they gave us was exactly the same that we already had plus the “imperial gardens” 1 bedroom when it is built. This as I understand is MP level 1 bedroom.

I am still astonished at all the stops they pulled out to make us feel like we were getting a good deal. From all the different levels of salesmen we had to speak to, to even some guy in freaking compliance come over and say “wow, in 20 years of working here I have never seen something like this” to an older couple come over and over hear our deal and tell us we would be stupid not to take this. Just insane. Also that same couple told us they were paying over $300k for about the same thing we were gonna drop $24k on. Like wtf. I hope they were lying.

honestly I have all of you to thank for making me research and question more, then go to member services and get it all figured out. As I have stated before I am much happier with the current offer I have and still have 19 more days to rescind if I choose to do so.


----------



## silentg (Nov 24, 2020)

I would rescind.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Nov 24, 2020)

Why do business directly with a company that intentionally wanted to rip you off?


----------



## jules54 (Nov 24, 2020)

Still voting to rescind. The guy at compliance was shining u on. They always say that. The older couple might have been planted also. I do not trust this organization. I really don’t think your factoring in the yearly fees for each week you book. Plus your also kind of limit to Mexican properties. Unless VD pays an exchange company membership for you.
Good Luck, but it seems your buying no matter what all thie to experienced posts advise you. I have a friend that even called me once from Mexico in the presentation and asked me a bunch of questions. I told her DO NOT BUY. She bought anyway. That was 2005 she has used the membership maybe twice. She has told me dozens of times she should have listened. The contract is with a much more reputable organization than VD. She does use RCI to exchange her week, but that means RCI membership dues and exchange fees on top of yearly maintenance fees.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 24, 2020)

Dear TUG Members: You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make 'em drink . . . .


----------



## Eric B (Nov 24, 2020)

IMHO, the best assistance we can provide to our fellow vacationers is to provide them with information about how timeshares work and alternatives available to fulfill their desires for great stays in good resorts.  In other words, arm them with what they need to know in order to make a good judgement based on their own values as to whether buying a timeshare ownership or right to use contract is something they should do.  Without knowing anything about someone's individual preferences or disposable income, I would never put myself in their shoes or decide that they made the wrong choice. I have, in fact, bought a couple of timeshares from developers after joining TUG because, in my estimation, the price was right, I could afford it, the benefits justified the purchase, and I couldn't get it elsewhere for a better price.  In any case, I wouldn't take it personally either way if someone listens to what knowledge I can share with them and makes their own decision - that's what I come here for, sharing the knowledge that I and other TS users have gained in order to assist folks in their future endeavors in the TS world.  My only hope in that regard, @Ksmash, is that you'll continue participating in the discussions on TUG and sharing what you learn along the way.


----------



## musictom (Nov 24, 2020)

_"an older couple come over and over hear our deal and tell us we would be stupid not to take this. Just insane. Also that same couple told us they were paying over $300k for about the same thing we were gonna drop $24k on."_

100% guaranteed they were plants. One more story: the year after we purchased, we were enjoying our first vacation at the Mayan Palace Riviera Maya. Around the third day, I noticed two of the sales sharks we dealt with were lying by the pool. (Day off, perhaps?) Anyway, I watched a salesperson walking around the pool with two "marks". Said salesperson noticed his two coworkers sunning themselves about 20 feet away. With a head nod, they acknowledged each other.

As the working salesperson walked by, the other two stood up and said "Remember us? You sold us our timeshare last year!" And the ruse was off and running! The two off-duty salespeople couldn't say enough good things about their timeshare, the incredible deal they received, how well this sales person treated them, etc.

I was equally appalled and impressed at the sophistication of Vidanta's deceptive practices.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Nov 24, 2020)

I'd be shocked if they gave you 19 days to rescind............   



.


----------



## Ksmash (Nov 25, 2020)

I have already rescinded, the new offer is an upgrade that is only active once all members of the timeshare sign which was agreed to be done 21 days from the date the offer was presented.

Again, I appreciate everyone’s feedback. Whether it’s negative or positive I take it into account. My goal was to help better understand the offer presented to me and learn more about the options available. The nice thing about forums, especially ones as active as this is you get plenty of feedback and I think it’s a learning experience for everyone, including people in my position searching on the internet. I wanted to be honest with what was going on and compare with others, share my experience etc. Member services with vidanta made it very clear that sales is a completely different company and were willing to make up for it by chopping the price in half and adding so much more to the point where I am happy and comfortable proceeding. My mistake was going to sales for the presentation instead of member services. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones9942 (Nov 25, 2020)

Ksmash - The bottom line is that any deal that makes you happy is a good deal.  Are there lest costly options available?  Most likely there are.  But if this is what you want, and the price is what you want to pay, then I say congratulations!  I spent a long while researching and waiting for what I wanted to become available on eBay.  After buying, many people here told me I'd made a mistake.  That was 10 years ago - and I haven't considered it a mistake in the least.  What I bought was what I wanted, and the price was what I wanted to pay.  I had 8 years of escape to Mazatlán before I made the move there, and now I bank my weeks and use them to vacation in Acapulco.  Again - congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## dago (Nov 28, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> So i am home now! Left with a much better upgrade that I am happy with. I wanted to note a few things I learned below that might hopefully help other or inform everyone.
> 
> first of all, almost everything sales told me was a flat out lie.
> 
> ...


The older couple was lying, IMO.


----------



## azhawkeyes (Nov 28, 2020)

The sales people will tell you anything to close a deal. When we "upgraded" in 2018, our salesperson, with her supervisor standing right next to our table, both told us if we wanted to sell this "upgrade", contact her, as she would be able to get us a good price to sell it. So, when I wanted to do so, contacted her, and of course, never heard from her!!! Suprise, suprise. That's why they are often referred as "Lying Mayan".


----------



## Valley-girl (Nov 28, 2020)

Ksmash said:


> So i am home now! Left with a much better upgrade that I am happy with. I wanted to note a few things I learned below that might hopefully help other or inform everyone.
> 
> first of all, almost everything sales told me was a flat out lie.
> 
> ...


That salesman that said "in working here for 20 years and never saw anything like that" is lying.   It is a sales tactic.  Also, the older couple had to be working for them as well.  These people are "laying down heat". LYING.   I worked as a timeshare salesperson for many years.  I also worked in admin, sales, marketing, and customer service.  I worked at the most desired resorts on Cape Cod.  We fired anyone that gave heat.  It always caused such headaches and disruption to everyone involved.  We only sold deeded weeks. I have owned my timeshare for at least 25 years and love it!   Have done many exchanges.  I would be very wary of purchasing anything that has not even been built.  And in another country. Get rid of this deal as it is not a deal.  Don't do it.  Right now, they are holding their breath for the recind period to be over.


dago said:


> The older couple was lying, IMO.


----------



## DRIless (Nov 28, 2020)

Run Forrest Run

I'm at Vidanta Grand Bliss Rivera Maya 1BR4 right now for Thanksgiving on an exchange.  It's wonderful!
If you paid nothing for it .... you're still paying out the wazoo for it when it comes to Maintenance Fees and the 5-year fee.
I paid a little over $450 all in for the GB week including my MF for traded week, exchange fee, resort fee.  Really having a nice time.  The Cirque de Soleil show onsite JOYA, is really very good.

Here is my VIDANTA NV sales experience story from three months ago








						My VIDANTA Nuevo Vallarta presentation story
					

Thursday arrival, the only plane at Immigration and Customs, had my COVID form pre-printed and filled out so jumped passed most everyone as thsese weren't available until you entered the hall for Immigration.  OK, so I've muscled my way through the 'shark tank' after immigration and customs at...




					tugbbs.com
				





MEMBER SERVICES IS ALSO SALES, don't kid yourself!
Run Forrest Run


----------

